

Would You Tap Your Foot For $100,000 A Year? - timjahn
http://www.beyondthepedway.com/would-you-tap-your-foot-for-100000-a-year

======
anigbrowl
tl;dr Some entrepreneurs are in it for the money, some do things to fend off
boredom. If your answer is 'no,' you are in the latter group.

Sorry Tim, but this is so shallow as to be trite, and actually put me off your
site a bit. I actually reloaded the page twice thinking there must be more,
and was annoyed when there wasn't. The idea is good, but I think fleshing it
out with an example or two of some jobs which are well-paid but fundamentally
equivalent to mindlessly tapping one's foot would go a lot farther, if for no
other reason than that such jobs are most susceptible to being profitably
automated out of existence by some novelty-seeking entrepreneur.

~~~
timjahn
I'm sorry that I put you off my site a bit, but I'm glad you have a strong
opinion on the idea. I appreciate good discussion.

My interpretation of what I was writing was the idea of how money drives some
people so much that they would do anything as long as they made boatloads of
money. Like tapping their foot. Or simply twisting a doorknob back and forth
repeatedly.

Personally, I couldn't do that. I need some sort of meaning in what I get paid
to do. But I feel there are others out there that would be perfectly fine
doing this, although in retrospect, I realize that may not necessarily be
because they're in love with money.

